# GoodBye Odor for Small Animals



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

Seems to be a lot of mixed reviews on this just wondering what everyone here thinks about this product 

apparently the old formula when it was just Bi-odor was amazing but since they changed it lots and lots of mixed reviews

thanks.


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

Don't bother with it, get this instead. I have it and it's amazing, I no longer smell anything bad from my rat's cages. You put one drop on a piece of tissue paper and it neutralises odors for 24 hours, and there are approx. 400 applications in the little dropper so it lasts over a year! Definitely get this. There are other smells but I'm using the Citrus as it smells really fresh. I'm not kidding when I say this, it's cheap and worth it!

http://www.amazon.com/Nilodor-Tap-A.../ref=pd_sim_petsupplies_1/190-1880807-8955743


----------



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

ratclaws said:


> Don't bother with it, get this instead. I have it and it's amazing, I no longer smell anything bad from my rat's cages. You put one drop on a piece of tissue paper and it neutralises odors for 24 hours, and there are approx. 400 applications in the little dropper so it lasts over a year! Definitely get this. There are other smells but I'm using the Citrus as it smells really fresh. I'm not kidding when I say this, it's cheap and worth it!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Nilodor-Tap-A.../ref=pd_sim_petsupplies_1/190-1880807-8955743


right i saw that in the other thread and i've already ordered a bottle to try out but bye bye odor is for the internal odors of ur animals urine, feces. so i was thinking of using both if its worth it


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't think there's any point getting anything that alters the content of a rat's urine and feces, that's unnatural. You should instead aim to alter the content of their food. What's their diet like? Generally a bad diet or cheap lab blocks leads to smelly feces and urine.


----------



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

harlan lab blocks my vet reccomended it and i like it i also give them small portions of fruits and veggies everyday and meat once in a while, I'm sure they smell the same as any other rats and i dont mind it but our landlady might shes complained before and money isnt an issue really if it works i'll buy it.


----------



## Patientzero (Jan 12, 2012)

I have been having the same issue with my land lady, she is just a nightmare to please, there is little odor now and she is just always saying "I smell something and it is those rats, fix it or they are out", I have paid hundreds to help with the smell and she has been going against me asking her not to use febreze in my room when I am not home as I am very allergic and it isnt good for the rats, she says "I don't want to smell anything so I use the febreze", I had a s**t fit the last time as she sprayed towards the cages and I came home at ehat point and my poor babies were coughing, I threatened with a complaint to the tenant board. I have been using yesterdays news with baking soda mixed in and spot cleaning daily and it is getting alot better but still not to her standards. I am looking into those tap a drops to, and air purefier.


----------



## Lightning (May 24, 2013)

Patientzero said:


> I have been having the same issue with my land lady, she is just a nightmare to please, there is little odor now and she is just always saying "I smell something and it is those rats, fix it or they are out", I have paid hundreds to help with the smell and she has been going against me asking her not to use febreze in my room when I am not home as I am very allergic and it isnt good for the rats, she says "I don't want to smell anything so I use the febreze", I had a s**t fit the last time as she sprayed towards the cages and I came home at ehat point and my poor babies were coughing, I threatened with a complaint to the tenant board. I have been using yesterdays news with baking soda mixed in and spot cleaning daily and it is getting alot better but still not to her standards. I am looking into those tap a drops to, and air purefier.


Do you live with your landlord?  If you do that must suck.


----------



## Patientzero (Jan 12, 2012)

yeah, it was a emergency short term move after my old roommate had maltreated her dog and we called humane society on her and the landlord there said no more animals, not many other places were accepting of rats, i will be moving back in with my mum when I have a car(my mum lives in the country and I have school in the city) my mum loves the rats and never complains, says my landlady is overreacting and melodramatic.


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

good to know ratclaws!


----------



## Lightning (May 24, 2013)

Yeah I don't think ours would be very accepting of our rats either, because you know how most people are. Lease says caged animals..so if she ever finds out we will just state what the lease said. They stay in our large walk in closet and we always know when inspections will be so we will clean everything real good and there will be no smell.


----------



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

wow living with her must suck mine's down the hallway and she still complains. Hope you move in with your mom soon good luck!


----------

